# Multimedia adapter for MFD2, do I need to wire 12v and IGN?



## Kukkuu (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,
I bought this:
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...r.jpg 
and I'm wondering, do I really need to wire those 12V and 12V IGN wires to get aux in (only audio without video) work? I was hoping that installation could be easily done without soldering anything or wiring anything from the fusebox. Please tell me that it works straight by connecting one end of cable to MFD2 and other end to mp3player's aux-out..


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

My interfase required power to pass audio.
Mine was the same brand, but for an MFD NAVI unit.


----------

